# Christchurch NZEVA Group Meeting Open Garage Warwick's Wed 4th Aug 7:30-9:00ish



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi All.

Host for the next evening 

Warwick Stevens
Kip McGrath Ed Centre
15 Parnwell St
ChCh
Wed 4th Aug 
7:30-9:00ish

Lithium Festiva
Hi All,

Warmer indoor venue with computer screens if anyone wants to show stuff. Toyota Prius conversions seem a good option but what do you think? My Corolla will be there (now certified thanks Wayne) so I hope to be able to enable some drives all going well.

As usual any and all persons are very welcome to attend. No matter what stage you are at in the conversion process we hope that by sharing the knowledge we have developed from owning and driving EV's we can make your EV less expensive with less uncertainty than ours have been.



Best regards

David Newton

www.GreenEV.co.nz


----------

